# Fountaine Pajot Athena 38' Partnership



## windhorze (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Sailnet Community users,

I hope this is an appropriate location to post this thread....

I'm testing the waters to see how much interest there is in a use-share partnership on a Fountaine Pajot 38' Catamaran.

I see quite a few partnerships advertised on Latitude 38, and I know that I don't use my boats as often as I'd like right now and think a partnership would be an ideal arrangement.

This boat usually charters for 3-5K per week. It has 4 double cabins and 2 heads.

The annual buy in would be $15K and would entitle the user to 10 exclusive weeks/year, divided into 1-3 week blocks of time.

Maintenance, mooring, and movement fees would covered by partnership cost. Cruising fees/permits would be additional depending location and choices of each individual captain (ie; to go to San Blas Islands while the boat is in Panama vs. other cruising grounds).

The boat would be professionally maintained and a captain could be available for an additional cost if someone preferred a local charter captain vs. a bareboat arrangement.

The boat would be moved each year, most likely starting in Panama (San Blas), then Central America (Costa Rica/Honduras), Sea of Cortez, Southern California/San Francisco, and Hawaii.

A calendar would be generated splitting peak/off-peak periods with time trading allowed and encouraged to suit the partners needs best.

Please e-mail if interested.

sincerely-

John Gleeson
[email protected]


----------

